# Michael Bastian + HP = another smart watch



## headless (Apr 6, 2008)

Went to Best Buy last night for non-watch-related reasons. Wandering around I saw a posted for an upcoming smartwatch and I _think_ the name "Michael" was involved. Googling found me this article, which says that HP turned to Michael Bastian (a menswear designer it turns out) to design the look of their upcoming smartwatch. Checking two or three sites didn't find me any square-on shots of the face, which might not be finished yet anyway. I haven't checked any more because I'm not interested.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

That lug part... look very much like AP inspired?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Fresh press pics, and a note that they'll also be sold via gilt.com --

http://www.engadget.com/2014/10/31/hp-michael-bastian-mb-chronowing-smartwatch/?ncid=rss_truncated


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Going on sale by the end of this week.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

So, what does it do?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

It barely shows the weather, for one thing.


----------



## oroloi (Mar 3, 2010)

Was waiting for this to become available, finally I can clic on "buy it" but decided to wait. Reason, not enough info


----------



## menelik (Dec 2, 2014)

I finally bought the Michael Bastian Chronowing HP ... It's defitely the most stylish smartwatch
I put some pic here https://www.watchuseek.com/members/menelik/albums/mb-hp/


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

menelik said:


> I finally bought the Michael Bastian Chronowing HP ... It's defitely the most stylish smartwatch
> I put some pic here https://www.watchuseek.com/members/menelik/albums/mb-hp/


Well how is it?


----------



## menelik (Dec 2, 2014)

hi broudie,

It's a low-tech!
It vibrates for text messages, emails, calendar alerts and other notifications that you can define.
Personally I like it more because of its traditional look and less for its gadget factor


----------



## SubVette (Dec 4, 2014)

Have that puppy on my wish list. Waiting to see if they increase the resolution


----------



## RickyF (Jan 2, 2015)

interesting! hows the battery life on it?


----------



## squircl (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi all,

New here, but I also own the Chronowing. The battery life is probably one of its better attributes - I get about 5 days out of it.

But from a functionality standpoint, the Pebble is vastly superior. The only reason to get the Chronowing is if you like its looks.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Today is my first full day of wear. I'll post a more full review later.


----------



## squircl (Feb 9, 2015)

Congratulations on your purchase. I've stopped wearing mine everyday; tough to wear it with a Jawbone since it doesn't do activity tracking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Here are a few more pictures of my ChronoWing. I actually just put it up on F29 if anyone is interested.

As stated above, this is a smart watch for those who want smart watch functionality without wearing something that looks like an iPhone strapped to your wrist. To downplay the "smart" and push the "watch" design. It's got an easy to manage interface on the phone app and on the watch. Also mentioned above, it's got wonderful battery life. I also got almost five days of life out of a single full charge. It comes with three straps that are easy to change with the included tool. Straps are high quality and it comes with an extra set of screwed-in bars for the straps.

I don't usually wear huge monster watches, but I didn't feel that the 43mm size or the weight on the wrist felt like a LARGE watch. Can set alerts that vibrate when you receive message, if you so choose. Buttons are easily differentiated and have a bit of grip on them, so I could change music using the watch without having to look down at it while riding the train.

I do hope the trend for smart watches is to combine greater functionality with strong design sense, like on the ChronoWing. This is my first smart watch, mainly because it is the first one I felt looked and felt like a "proper" watch to me. Again, from above, if you're looking for Pebble functionality, forget it. But the design is quite nice. Bezel is actually screwed down. Straps are notched and come in at an angle for comfortable wear. Charging pins are recessed, so they don't bother the wrist during wear. Even water resistant to 5 ATM.

Weakness is in the range of functionality. I did not have any problems with software bugs or glitches. What they have on here, works. And updates were frequently downloading from HP, so they may be improving the range of what can be done on the watch. But this is the basics of weather, sports scores, music, SMS and E-mail receiving. You won't be tracking your daily workouts here.

I still really enjoyed wearing the watch. I switch watches often, so does not make sense for me to keep it long-term. Definitely got a few "THAT is a smart watch?" comments. Considered keeping it for posterity. But time to let someone else get some use out of it!


----------

